# New Zoysia dying on me



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Any help would be appreciated. I laid this zoysia grass on a new 100mm (4inch) layer of top soil. I am from Sydney and currently its autumn. The grass was laid approx. 11 weeks ago and it just doesnt look as good as it used to. There is a lot of dry grass showing. I have tried fertilizing and following water instruction. What steps should I take to get the lush lawn.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

how cold does it get there this time of year? could it be going dormant?


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Not too cold. Ranges between 12-22 degrees celcius


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

53-71 Fahrenheit for us Americans

Idk if that's cold enough for it to go dormant.

Are you sure you're watering enough? New sod takes a long time to take root - especially Zoysia which is slow growing


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

I was watering daily for the 1st 2 weeks then every 2nd day for another 4 wks. Now I do it once a week but I read that is enough for zoysia. Some areas generally around edges are nice and green


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

mrnavi said:


> I was watering daily for the 1st 2 weeks then every 2nd day for another 4 wks. Now I do it once a week but I read that is enough for zoysia. Some areas generally around edges are nice and green


I personally don't think that is enough or long enough for the first season of sod.

Maybe throw a bunch of water on it for a few days and see what happens?

What kind of Zoysia?


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

It's called sir Grange. I thought it may have been watering so maybe 3 weeks ago I watered every 2nd day for about 10 days. And saw no change


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Are you watering for long/deep enough?

It's sometimes suggested to use a tuna can to make sure you are getting a full inch of water down

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwi1l6brjaviAhVOhOAKHTO4BiUQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wyff4.com%2Farticle%2Fuse-tuna-can-to-save-your-lawn-during-drought%2F7022786&psig=AOvVaw0SF3ZfYIdYCnbRKrN25bpP&ust=1558476048372805

Others can chime in but it's just my opinions that it's not getting enough water


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

mrnavi said:


> I was watering daily for the 1st 2 weeks then every 2nd day for another 4 wks. Now I do it once a week but I read that is enough for zoysia. Some areas generally around edges are nice and green


How are you watering? I can't tell from the pic if there are sprinklers or not. Is that white dot a sprinkler?


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

I am watering with a hose. No sprinkler


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Not that this helps ....53-71 F ....my view is that it's done growing any significant amount, water needs decline too.

Sun all day?


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeh sunny from around 10am to 3pm during autumn/winter. 
I have barely walked on it for the last 3 weeks to see if that helps. But no change. 
Just wonder why some areas are nice and some really different.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

mrnavi said:


> Yeh sunny from around 10am to 3pm during autumn/winter.
> I have barely walked on it for the last 3 weeks to see if that helps. But no change.
> Just wonder why some areas are nice and some really different.


I got Zoysia for the first time last year. One thing I noticed, it looked like it was dying or stressing, as in certain sections and odd patterns were going brown. Took 2 months for it to all go brown. Now it's all green and good.

This may just be the beginning of it going dormant.

However. As someone else mentioned. You really need to measure how much water is being put down, especially in that one section.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@TonyC put down new zoysia sod last year. Any insights for our friend?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I think those temps are on the cool side. Zoysia will hang in there longer than many others, and it won't go completely dormant, this may be what you're experiencing.

Looking at the picture. I see patterns/shapes. There is something different between those areas. Figure that out and you'll be on your way.

Things that come to mind...
Is the area near the wall are benefiting from heat reflection and wind shadow, water pooling/retention.
Is the area near the gutter cooler/dryer due to wind evaporation? Run off and not as moist?
Do you have good sprinkler coverage?
Was more soil used near the wall to level the space?

Use a soil probe and pull a sample from both areas and compare.
Stick a meat thermometer in the ground and check your soil temps.

We have just started to get consistent 80's and into the 90's F here, and my yard has really started to take off.

Here is a Growth Potential chart for Sydney. I'm concerned that your temps really never get into the high growth rates for a warm season grass like Zoysia.


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Thankyou for the response. I think I might know the reason for the grass near the drain is looking different. I have to check but I think it barely receives any sunlight in the cooler months when the sun is lower, because there is a 7ft fence 2m away. 
This is the grass I have. They make it sound like its indestructible and green all year round.

https://www.sydneylawnandturf.com.au/sir-grange-turf/

So are you suggesting once a week (1inch) watering is enough and that it will just be like this over winter. Wasnt expecting to have nice grass for only half the year.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@mrnavi have you treated with a fungicide? The Fall here in the states is when large patch/zoysia patch rears it's ugly head. Grass that stays shaded is more susceptible because the leafs stay wet longer from overnight dew. You can check the brown blades by pulling at them a little. If they come out easily with a black slimy look at the bottom, then this could be your culprit.


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll test it out when I get home. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Zoysia will definitely go dormant during your cold months. Once the soil temps get down around 55F/13C, then you're going to see a lot of tan. I would stop fertilizing, the grass is not in a growing state, Zoysia is also a very low Nitrogen consumer.

At 11 weeks, I have to believe that the grass is rooted and you should back down on your watering. It doesn't need a full 1" per week when dormant, but you shouldn't let it dry out because it doesn't go fully dormant. It does contribute to fungus, but unless you see an Orange tint and round tan shapes, then I wouldn't worry about fungus. Also when the temperatures drop (<50F/10F) the fungus don't thrive and are not a problem.

Your comment about shade from the fence is going to be a problem. The Sir Grange Turf grass is described as needing 4 hours of DIRECT sunlight minimum. This is in line with the shade tolerant Zoysia varieties.


----------



## mrnavi (Feb 6, 2019)

Really appreciate that info. Thankyou


----------

